# Wanted Early Pedals



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,
It is not easy to pedal a bicycle without pedals. Several of my early bikes need pedals. Do you have any? I have a few single pedals that I would like to find mates for. I will also use similar pedals, so that I can get pedaling...What do you have?
Here are the pedals that I would like to find mates for:















Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 23, 2013)

Come on guys, look in your pedal boxes.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 27, 2013)

It may help if you post which pedal you need per each you have. I see the Torrington Star pedal is a Righty. Nice finish on that one. I have a pair of those with wire toe clips going on my bike but they need a little straightening.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought about specifying sides, but at this point I will take either side if the cages and bodies are the same. I can make pedal axles on my lathe.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

The threads all appear to be righties....


----------



## Iverider (Feb 27, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I thought about specifying sides, but at this point I will take either side if the cages and bodies are the same. I can make pedal axles on my lathe.




That's a good ability to have. I want a machinist lathe!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2013)

My pedals are still lonely.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Chris,
A fellow on eBay just sold some singles rat traps.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

now that's just cruel


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2013)

It is hard to pedal with one foot, please help!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 15, 2013)

Chris,
What brand pedal was used on the early Iver Truss bicycles?
I would like to reproduce a rat trap pedal but not the one made by Mike Cates.
I could have 50 pedals worth of flat 316L stainless steel sheet metal pieces made for around 
$300.00. That is around $6.00@ pedal for the sheet metal.  I have a water jet shop that does work for me that is very competive.
The spindles can be turned in stainless steel. They will cost around $75.00@.
I could sell the machined unpolished pedal parts in a kit less the bearings.
316L stainless steel sheet is very easy to form around a block of wood.
A pair of pedals in the kit would be around 275.00.
I just need to have a very good template drawing.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2013)

If we could get the price down to about $75, it might be a worthwhile venture.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 15, 2013)

It is the machining of the spindles that is expensive. 
Mike Cates sells his pair of rat traps for $550.00!
Stainless steel Rat trap kits sold for $200.00 would be a bargain.
The new rat traps can be built with sealed precision bearings.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2013)

The problem is there are not that many people that would buy repop pedals for 2 bills.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 15, 2013)

I disagree with that Chris.  I think there are quite a few people who would pay 200 for a nice set of safety pedals. Particularly if they looked like these:

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5016


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 15, 2013)

The problem with original rat traps is that the supply is drying up, as more and more restorers are buying them up.
Also the rebuilding and replatting of a pair of rat traps can cost as much as $300.00.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd think that using a modern rebuildable pedal spindle, like a Sylvan touring pedal would save a lot of machining and hardening.  In sufficient quantity you could even get them threaded 1/2X20.  Is there a really good cruiser pedal with 1/2X20 threads currently in production?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 15, 2013)

The advantage of machining the spindle out of 316L SS is that it can be polished.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Remember these?*


----------



## josehuerta (Mar 15, 2013)

*Pedals*

Have to agree with Pelletman, $200 sounds like a bargain. So hard to find.

And may krautwaggen choke on his toe clips.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

*I have these available*

Repro blanks....


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2013)

I know all of you guys that might pay that much....Once you have them, then what...I like Andrew's idea of using a commonly available spindle. $75 for a pair of spindles seems stupidly high. I have friends who build bike parts with CNC machines, I will ask them what they can do. I also have access to the prison machine shop...and a friend in Taiwan...


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Repro blanks....



Those toe clips are sexy!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wasn't Bud Poe making pedals at one point?

I wonder what happened to his venture....


----------



## pelletman (Mar 16, 2013)

Making old bike parts is pretty much a non profit venture


----------



## pelletman (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hello!!!!*



pelletman said:


> I disagree with that Chris.  I think there are quite a few people who would pay 200 for a nice set of safety pedals. Particularly if they looked like these:
> 
> http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5016




Chris pay attention to your thread!


----------

